# Guy Gowan Seminars in Canada, March 2011



## bmcfadzean (Feb 18, 2011)

Just letting you know that Guy Gowan is conducting seminars in Canada across Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal in March, 2011

*Vancouver*
_Studio 304, 1067 Granville St, Vancouver, BC_
Process Workflow Seminar - Monday 14th of March, 2011
Creative Retouching - Tuesday 15th of March, 2011

*Toronto*
_Light and Hevvy, 545 King Street West, Toronto, Ontario M5V1M1_
Process Workflow Seminar - Thursday 17th of March, 2011
Creative Retouching - Friday 18th of March, 2011

*Montreal*
_Studio St-André, 1881, Saint-André Street, STUDIO 302, 3rd floor. Montreal (Quebec) H2L 3T9_
Process Workflow Seminar - Monday 21st of March, 2011
Creative Retouching - Tuesday 22nd of March, 2011
__________________________________________________________________________

To Register for the seminars and to find out more infomation, guygowan.com


----------

